# End of the road for mission sibling



## Liza81 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to reach out to see if any of you suffered physical symptoms of anxiety after numerous failed rounds of IVF. My final round ended in a negative pregnancy test after an agonising 2ww.

Of course I was devastated and cried for 3 days and massively struggled to come to terms with the end of a 6 year battle with fertility. However, I wasn't expecting the physical symptoms that followed: increased heart rate, shakiness, dont want to go to busy places, difficulty concentrating.

Please tell me im not going mad and someone else felt like this?

Thanks, 

L xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes , pretty much after each and every failed cycle and the ever increasingly possibly that things just wouldn't work out.

Its greif and it literally rips the rug from under you.
I also found that my home didn't feel like home and the city I live in all of a sudden felt like a foreign country. All familiarity and comfort is ripped from u. U just feel like your free falling in space.
Or you trapped in a glass jar and can see but cant touch all that is familiar to you.

This really is the toughest journey .
Please go easy on yourself.
(((Hugs)))))xx


----------



## Selby88 (Mar 24, 2014)

I’m so sorry to hear you’re in such a bad place at the moment. Huge virtual hugs to you. I find severe stress definitely takes a physical form sooner or later so you’re not going mad! I remember feeling so heavy physically not just in my heart. Like k jade says, go easy on yourself and put yourself first as much as you can. I found counselling really helped, it helped me to build up coping by taking time out for myself every day. I really hope you feel better soon. I think it’s one of the toughest things you can deal with mentally so of course it impacts you in many ways including physically. You’re not alone. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I've just had my 11th miscarriage. Some natural, some ivf. This one ivf. And yes, I've noticed that the mental stress affects me physically. Throughout the doomed cycle/pregnancy, I couldn't eat properly and now I'm miscarrying, I still can't eat properly. I'm managing 5 mouthfuls before I feel really ill. If I don't eat at all, I still feel really ill. I'm a little down and feel like I'm in a bubble and real life isn't allowed in to me as I can't cope atm. But it will get better. These feelings will pass. And life will resume again. 
I think, as with everything, it takes time. 

You will see better days, you will feel better soon. This too shall pass. 

Take care.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Sending hugs Jade xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know about your situation, however, try to cope with yr negative emotions, as your child needs a healthy mum. Sending hugs


----------



## Liza81 (Nov 18, 2021)

jdm4tth3ws said:


> I've just had my 11th miscarriage. Some natural, some ivf. This one ivf. And yes, I've noticed that the mental stress affects me physically. Throughout the doomed cycle/pregnancy, I couldn't eat properly and now I'm miscarrying, I still can't eat properly. I'm managing 5 mouthfuls before I feel really ill. If I don't eat at all, I still feel really ill. I'm a little down and feel like I'm in a bubble and real life isn't allowed in to me as I can't cope atm. But it will get better. These feelings will pass. And life will resume again.
> I think, as with everything, it takes time.
> 
> You will see better days, you will feel better soon. This too shall pass.
> ...


I'm so sorry you've been through so much. I do not know how I would have coped. Nature is so cruel. I'm sure you've tried everything to get yourself through the dark times.

I've started to do short guided breathing sessions on YouTube. Helps to get the knot out of my chest.




You might find it useful

I've also started going to some meet up social groups. It's helped having something else to focus on even though it was hard to go at first.

Very best wishes and take care of yourself,

xxxx


miamiamo said:


> I am sorry to know about your situation, however, try to cope with yr negative emotions, as your child needs a healthy mum. Sending hugs


Absolutely but it's only been a week so I think it's allowed to be sad for a little while x


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I also think you are allowed to be sad for a little while. Also teaches our kids that life isn't always wonderful, sometimes it's quite pants.

I'm glad breathing exercises and meet ups are helping you. You need something else to focus on. 

Keep talking, it helps. And remember, you are allowed to grieve. You can grieve and still be a good mum/person. Xx


----------

